# Comprension del espanol



## playonpalabras

Hola a todos,

Busco un poco de auyda, aunque no sea de traduccion directamente. Tengo unos clientes que hablan el portugues unicamente y yo ni una palabra. Si les hablo bastante despacio en espanol me entenderian?

Gracias,

Play


----------



## Outsider

Creo que dependerá de varias cosas:

- la duración y complejidad de la conversa (el lenguaje técnico puede ser bastante diferente)
- el nível cultural de sus clientes (cuanto más educados sean, mejor comprenderán)

Los falsos amigos podrán darle problemas.


----------



## pejeman

Pues yo te deseo que sí. Como sabemos, las posibilidades en este mundo son infinitas. Suerte y avísanos como te fue.


----------



## Berenguer

Pues no se yo que decirte. De momento no se si tú los podrás entender, pues depende la zona puede que el portugués que hablen sea muy cerrado (no es lo mismo un lisboeta que uno de Oporto). Si chapurrearas un poco de gallego lo tendrías más fácil, y aún así, y te lo digo por experiencia, no sé yo si el hablar muy despacio va a llevarte a un claro entendimiento.
Suerte en cualquier caso.


----------



## totor

En realidad no conozco bien ni el portugués ni el brasilero, creo que son un poco diferentes (sobre todo en la manera de pronunciarlo. El portugués es mucho más cerrado.). Pero nosotros, que tenemos tan cerquita a los brasileros, si nos hablan despacio, como dice Play, les entendemos, y ellos a nosotros también. Por supuesto que nos vamos a perder muchas cosas, pero vamos a poder mantener una conversación.

Y bienvenido al foro, Play.


----------



## xeneize

Entre portugués y brasilero hay las mismas direrencias que pueda haber entre español y argentino, o entre inglés y americano, más o menos.
O sea, el idioma es uno, el portugués...

Luego, yo te diría que lo intentes, amigo, hablales, claro, mejor si despacio, aunque eso no signifique mucho.
Los brasileros capaz se esfuercen algo más para hablar español.
Hablando con brasileros, me pasó que ellos trataban más de hablar en español, mientras que los portugueses ni a patadas.
Por eso, en Portugal siempre tuve que hablar en portugués, o portuñol, vamos 
Mi impresión fue que ellos sí lo hubieran entendido el español, por lo menos algunos, pero que ni querían tratar de hacerlo...
Sorpresivamente, los jóvenes parecían saber aún menos español que los mayores...
Total, había que hablar portugués.
Igual, intentá: siendo tus clientes, algo se tendrán que esforzar, así que lograrás una comunicación cuando menos básica.
Suerte


----------



## Sophie_C

Yo creo que sí. Para los portugueses no es muy dificil entender el español. Al menos mi experiencia me dice que sí. 







_____________________________
corregidme los errores, por favor!


----------



## jonquiliser

xeneize said:


> Mi impresión fue que ellos sí lo hubieran entendido el español, por lo menos algunos, pero que ni querían tratar de hacerlo...
> Sorpresivamente, los jóvenes parecían saber aún menos español que los mayores...
> Total, había que hablar portugués.



¡Caray! Y yo cuando estuve en Portugal me costó evitar que me hablaran en español, sobre todo en Lisboa. Aunque no hablaba portugués, sí gallego, y quería aprender algo de portugués (y por lo menos a trozos los entendía ), pero cuando les hablé en gallego, muchos pero muchísimos me respondieron en español o, a veces, en inglés. (Esto no tanto en el norte de Portugal, en todo caso.) O sea que mi impresión de Portugal es toda la contraria.

De Brasil no puedo decir nada, pero será como con todo: depende de las personas. Unas podrán entender y otras no.


----------



## Xayuap

Lento de ambas partes y con palabras lo más generales posibles. Nada de coloquios que es un error fundamental. Por ejemplo en inglés decir city en lugar de town.


----------



## PacoS

Lo mas probable es que ellos te entiendan, pero tu posiblemente no les entiendas a ellos, a no ser que chapurreen un poco de español. El problema es que en portugués hay muchos "falsos amigos".


----------



## xeneize

¡Caray! Y yo cuando estuve en Portugal me costó evitar que me hablaran en español, sobre todo en Lisboa. Aunque no hablaba portugués, sí gallego, y quería aprender algo de portugués (y por lo menos a trozos los entendía ), pero cuando les hablé en gallego, muchos pero muchísimos me respondieron en español o, a veces, en inglés. (Esto no tanto en el norte de Portugal, en todo caso.) O sea que mi impresión de Portugal es toda la contraria.

Jaja, viste...
Depende de quién encuentres, por supuesto...Igual, no lo lamento en absoluto, me sirvió para practicar portugués y no tuve problemas..
Pódría ser una explicación que ellos vieron que yo hacía alguna tentativa en portugués, y por eso se sintieron "autorizados" a seguir en su idioma...
Pero quizás sea una hipótesis algo forzosa, la impresión que tuve yo (y que, por cierto, comparten muchísimos hispanohablantes que conocí, tanto de idioma materno como no) fue que no querían hablar español...o no lo sabían.
Por supuesto, no será siempre así, claro. 
No deja de asombrarme que, hablando en gallego, te contestaran en español o en inglés....
Total, depende de las situaciones, ho hay reglas.


----------



## MOC

xeneize said:


> Pero quizás sea una hipótesis algo forzosa, la impresión que tuve yo (y que, por cierto, comparten muchísimos hispanohablantes que conocí, tanto de idioma materno como no) fue que no querían hablar español...o no lo sabían.
> Por supuesto, no será siempre así, claro.
> No deja de asombrarme que, hablando en gallego, te contestaran en español o en inglés....
> Total, depende de las situaciones, ho hay reglas.




La única hipótesis que se me ocurre es que ellos creen que si te entienden, igual los vas a entender a ellos.
Sin embargo, me parece algo raro que nadie te haya hablado (o por lo menos intentado) en español.

A mi ex-novia española, siempre le hablaban en Castellano (o a veces algo semejante ) cuando oían el acento, a pesar que ella hablaba un casi-perfecto portugués.




xeneize said:


> Sorpresivamente, los jóvenes parecían saber aún menos español que los mayores...



Esto todavía me parece más raro. Normalmente son los viejos los que te contestan en su idioma. ¿Dónde estuviste Tú?


----------



## Alandria

É muito mais fácil um falante de português entender um falante de espanhol do que vice-versa. Isso é normal, visto que o português tem muito mais fones que o espanhol, além de ter fenômenos alofônicos *muito* mais profunddos do que o Espanhol.

No português a palavra "permanente" pode ser pronunciada de diversas maneiras, enquanto no espanhol, só há uma forma, vejam:

[peɾma'nẽtʃi] 
[pehma'nẽtʃi]
[pexma'nẽtʃi]
[peɹma'nẽtʃi]
[peɹma'nẽte]
[peɾma'nẽte] 
[pɛhmɐ̃'nẽti]
[pɛhmɐ'̃nẽtʃi]
[pɛɹma'nẽtʃi]

[pɨɾmɐ'nẽtɨ] (Portugal)
[pɾmɐ'nẽt] (Portugal)

[peɾma'nente] (espanhol)

O mais irônico é que um brasileiro comum entenderia com muito mais facilidade um falante de espanhol falando a palavra "permanente" do que um português, talvez porque a redução vocálica do Português europeu seja muito forte.


----------



## nusa

Hola!
Yo pienso que si hablas en español despacio y con palábras claras, algo mejor te entenderán, y si ves que una palábra no entienden pues intenta buscar un sinónimo (también ayudaría unos gestos o movimientos de mímica).

A veces depende de las personas con quien topes, hay gente que no se complica, que no hacen un pequeño esfuerzo por entender a los extranjeros. Yo he ido varias veces a Portugal y a mi me costaba entenderlos, pero ellos si me entendían (siempre fueron muy amables).
También tuve unos clientes portugueses y me entendian mejor que yo a ellos, luego me puse a estudiar un poco por internet para que también me entendieran a mi, y ahora estoy aquí enganchadísima a éste foro y a éste idioma que me gusta mucho.

Saludos...


----------



## Tomby

Todo depende de varios factores. Cuanto más cultos sean los conversadores (españoles y portugueses) mejor.
Por ejemplo, cuando pongo un telediario, oigo la radio, etc. entiendo casi todo lo que dicen. Pero cuando entrevistan a un señor de 70 años (es un decir) que no ha salido de su aldea en su vida, entonces no cojo ni una, pero eso también me ocurre en España, que me cuesta entender según a quien.
No obstante, como han dicho anteriormente, hablando despacio, con sinónimos, etc. no habrá ningún problema. Además los portugueses y/o brasileños son más receptivos que los españoles para los idiomas.
¡Buenas noches!


----------



## Egyptian Mau

Todas las recomendaciones anteriores son buenas, solo agregaría que es muy importante tener cuidado con los falsos cognados, o palabras que suenan igual en español que en portugués pero significan algo totalmente distinto, que bien podría dar a malas interpretaciones! solo cuidar eso... 
Por ejemplo, en mi Alias escribí MAU refiriendome a un gatito de raza egipcia, sin embargo en portugués MAU es MALO cuando iba yo a imaginarlo! ahora mi alias puede mal interpretarse!
E. M.


----------

